# Родить-то родила



## toutey

Это из статьи про собаку, выкормившую детёныша у ягуара в зоопарке (http://www.bule4ka.ru/articles/stories/bull-terrier-brought-up-jaguar/).  Я не уверен, какие у этого выражения оттенки.  Мне кажется чем-то вроде "Хотя мама-ягуар дочку родила, но..."  А как считаете?

Контекст:

"Бультерьер выкормил ягуара!

В Екатеринбургском зоопарке ягуарша Грета в возрасте 14 лет родила дочку! Девочку назвали Сарой. Это было настоящим чудом — 14 лет очень почтенный возраст, а уж для ягуара, который всю жизнь проработал в цирке — и подавно! *Родить-то родила*, но вот материнскую заботу о малышке проявлять почему-то не стала."


----------



## horace.mik

Just to make you understand that kind of expression, I'd translate it as ''Sure. She  delivered, but...''. "Родить-то родила" or other predicates with a  similar structure are used to restate the action carried out by the subject and, in  some way, to emphasize it and to illustrate us that the action is in contrast with all that happens in the second clause, in our case ", но вот материнскую заботу о малышке проявлять почему-то не стала.".
I'll make you some examples:
"Учить-то учил, но все равно ничего не знает"
"Говорить-то умел, но ничего мы не поняли"
"Есть-то ел, а живот пустой остался"
I hope I wasn't mistaken Russian verb tenses


----------



## toutey

horace.mik said:


> Just to make you understand that kind of expression, I'd translate it as ''Sure. She  delivered, but...''. "Родить-то родила" or other predicates with a  similar structure are used to restate the action carried out by the subject and, in  some way, to emphasize it and to illustrate *to** us that the action is in contrast with all that happens in the second clause, in our case ", но вот материнскую заботу о малышке проявлять почему-то не стала.".
> I'll make you some examples  I'll make some examples for you* (what you said is grammatically correct, but it sounds like you're going to make me some food):
> "Учить-то учил, но все равно ничего не знает"
> "Говорить-то умел, но ничего мы не поняли"
> "Есть-то ел, а живот пустой остался"
> I hope I wasn't mistaken Russian verb tenses I hope I got the verb tenses right* ???  (not sure what you meant here)





A-ha... that's a good way to translate it.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## igusarov

toutey said:


> Мне кажется чем-то вроде "Хотя мама-ягуар дочку  родила, но..."


Совершенно верно. В английском подобные  конструкции называются "concessive clause", http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/concessive-clause. А вот в этой русской словарной статье есть пример: http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1101023.
Интересно, можно ли перевести это на английский так: "Delivered though she had, she didn't ..."

Есть несколько предложений в Вашем вопросе, которые можно было написать более естественным языком:

"Выкормить детёныша ягуара в зоопарке" = "Nurse a kitten *of* a jaguar in the zoo"
"Выкормить детёныша у ягуара в зоопарке" = A bit ambiguous. Either the same meaning as above, or "Nurse her puppy *at* the jaguars' place in the zoo"

Я бы не выбрасывал из этой фразы слово "оно": "Мне оно кажется чем-то вроде ..."

"А как считаете?" - звучит неестественно. Лучше сказать либо "Как считаете?", либо "А Вы как считаете?"


----------



## learnerr

toutey said:


> Мне кажется чем-то вроде "Хотя мама-ягуар дочку родила, но..."  А вы как считаете?


Есть даже дополнительный нюанс, а именно что вся эта уступительная конструкция рассматривает событие с точки зрения способностей, стараний, рабочих свойств и реальных достижений грамматического субъекта: "родить-то сумела (с этим справилась), а вот чтобы растить..." Чаще всего конструкция употребляется в отношении одушевлённых понятий.


----------



## horace.mik

toutey said:


> A-ha... that's a good way to translate it.  Thanks a bunch.


Thanks to you for your corrections. As my examples, yes, I mean I'm not sure they all are right, especially the verb tenses.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Excellently explained in posts 2 and 4 - the "giving birth" part is emphasised as something that was, indeed, done successfully, and that is then contrasted with the mother's failure to show any maternal instinct in respect of the cub.   There are several ways of bringing out this verbal emphasis in English, and as always the choice would be influenced by the style and register of the piece which, in this case, is a conversational-style newspaper article.  

Deliver the cub though she did, for some reason she then failed to show any maternal concern for it ...
Deliver the cub she did, though for some reason she then failed to show ...
Give birth she did, though for one reason or another she then failed to show ....  for the cub.
Having given birth  / having delivered the cub, for some reason she then failed to show .... for it.
While she gave birth to / delivered the cub, she then failed, for some reason, to show ...
She did, indeed, give birth to / deliver the cub, but then for some reason failed to show ...

As always, other translations (and word order in English) are possible.


----------



## learnerr

Why "for some reason"?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"... материнскую заботу о малышке проявлять *почему-то* не стала!"


----------



## learnerr

Ah, I see. This word lacks semantic stress in the Russian phrase, it was almost obligatory and for this reason hardly noticeable, which is why I forgot about it.


horace.mik said:


> I hope I wasn't mistaken Russian verb tenses


The tenses are all right.


----------



## toutey

learnerr said:


> Есть даже дополнительный нюанс, а именно что вся эта уступительная конструкция рассматривает событие с точки зрения способностей, стараний, рабочих свойств и реальных достижений грамматического субъекта: "родить-то сумела (с этим справилась), а вот чтобы растить..." Чаще всего конструкция употребляется в отношении одушевлённых понятий.



Так что эта конструкция не очень звучит, если речь не идёт о живых существах?  Например, допустим, что я включу свой компьютер, но что-то он плохо работает.  Можно ли сказать, "Включиться-то включился, но с ним что-то не так."  ?


----------



## willem81

toutey said:


> "Включиться-то включился, но с ним что-то не так."



Вполне нормально звучит. Я думаю, эта конструкция применима к любым объектам. Ещё вариант той же конструкции, но в безличной форме: "Так-то оно так, но ..."


----------



## learnerr

toutey said:


> Так что эта конструкция не очень звучит, если речь не идёт о живых существах?  Например, допустим, что я включу свой компьютер, но что-то он плохо работает.  Можно ли сказать, "Включиться-то включился, но с ним что-то не так."  ?


Да я бы сказал, что компьютер воспринимается как существо почти одушевлённое в этом смысле. В человеческом восприятии, он обладает волей. Впрочем, конструкция, о которой я говорил, была: "сделать-то она сделала, но <...> не стала". Понятно, что глагол "стать" плохо сочетается с вещами, не имеющими воли. Прошу прощения за неясность. А так-то, конечно, да, можно. Например, про ветку (в размышлительном ключе): "упасть-то она упала, но потом её кто-то унёс". В смысле: "похоже на то, что она вправду упала, (очень допускаю это), но к моменту преступления её уже не было". 
Возвращаясь к ягуарам, фраза была откровенно иронической по отношению к тому из них, который родил меньшего ягуара.


----------



## toutey

Ого, я не ожидал, что найдём ёще один контекст к этой конструкии.  Мне кажется, что оно прежде всего подчеркивает разницу между тем, что случилось, и тем, чего ожидалось.  Есть ли ёще контексты, где эту конструкцию можно употребить?


----------



## willem81

Я думаю, эта конструкция может работать с любыми частями речи, не только с глаголами, но и с наречиями, прилагательными, существительными.

Наречие:
- Сегодня тепло.
- Тепло-то тепло, да к вечеру дождь пойдёт.

Прилагательное:
- Это новый костюм?
- Новый-то он новый, только сшит плохо.

Существительное:
- Смирнов - новый генеральный директор?
- Директор-то он директор, только не сможет он толково  управлять.


----------



## igusarov

toutey said:


> Мне кажется, что оно прежде всего подчеркивает разницу между тем, что случилось, и тем, чего ожидалось.


Я бы это сформулировал так: эта конструкция подчёркивает несоответствие между двумя действиями (или состояниями), между которыми разумно было бы ожидать существование причинно-следственной связи.

 Обратите внимание, что во всех примерах, которые мы здесь приводили, конструкция "X-то X" всегда употребляется со *сказуемым*. Да, чаще всего сказуемое - это глагол. Но willem81 привел отличные примеры, когда в качестве сказуемого выступают другие части речи. И эта конструкция прекрасно работает со всеми ними. К его примерам можно добавить ещё и другие части речи. Опять же, в функции сказуемого.

Местоимение:
- Это твоя тетрадь?
- Моя-то она моя, но рисует в ней сестра.

Причастие:
- Как ты собираешься жарить на погасшем костре?
- Погасший-то он погасший, но угли ещё горячие.

Edit:
С *подлежащим* иногда можно использовать конструкцию "именительный-падеж творительный-падеж, но":
"Капуста капустой, а нормальная еда в доме тоже должна быть."
"Медведь медведем, но уссурийский тигр тоже не подарок в тайге."
Но это уже отдельная тема.


----------



## learnerr

igusarov said:


> Я бы это сформулировал так: эта конструкция подчёркивает несоответствие между двумя действиями (или состояниями), между которыми разумно было бы ожидать существование причинно-следственной связи.


Не согласен. В том примере, который Виллем привёл про погоду, причинно-следственная связь не упоминается. Я бы сформулировал иначе: первая часть вводит в мысленное рассмотрение какой-нибудь атрибут мира, относительно которого есть одно чувство, а вторая часть вводит туда же другой атрибут, по вызываемому чувству контрастирующий первому. По фразе Виллема я бы, например, заключил, что он не любит дожди и любит тёплую погоду, либо наоборот. Ваше определение и определение toutey, как мне представляется, служат частными случаями этому определению. Другой пример:
- Светло сегодня.
- Светло-то светло, а вот «Шинник» вчера проиграл.


----------



## toutey

learnerr said:


> - Светло-то светло, а вот «Шинник» вчера проиграл.



У меня такое ощущение, что тому пофиг погода, кто это сказал, и он так выразился, чтобы переключиться на тему футбола.  Правильно?


----------



## willem81

toutey said:


> У меня такое ощущение, что тому пофиг погода, кто это сказал, и он так выразился, чтобы переключиться на тему футбола.  Правильно?



Не совсем. Первый собеседник констатирует позитивный факт, чтоб тем самым описать свое хорошее настроение, а второй отвечает, что поводов для радости нет, т.к. его любимая команда проиграла.


----------



## igusarov

learnerr said:


> Не согласен. В том примере, который Виллем привёл про погоду, причинно-следственная связь не упоминается. Я бы сформулировал иначе: первая часть вводит в мысленное рассмотрение какой-нибудь атрибут мира, относительно которого есть одно чувство, а вторая часть вводит туда же другой атрибут, по вызываемому чувству контрастирующий первому.


Согласен, что с причинно-следственной связью я поторопился; спасибо. Но _какая-то_ логическая связь должна быть, иначе не понятен смысл противопоставления.


----------



## learnerr

igusarov said:


> Согласен, что с причинно-следственной связью я поторопился; спасибо. Но _какая-то_ логическая связь должна быть, иначе не понятен смысл противопоставления.


А зачем обязательно логическая? Дело ещё, конечно, в том, что понимать под противопоставлением или несоответствием. Если вы имеете в виду, что несоответству­ющие части обязаны быть частями единого логического аргумента, и именно в рамках него вступать в противоречие, то я не согласен. Скажем, несоот­ветствие может быть по настроению, либо же просто-напросто по теме разговора: одна тема вызывает интерес, другая нет; пример по второму виду несоответствия привёл toutey.


toutey said:


> У меня такое ощущение, что тому пофиг погода, кто это сказал, и он так выразился, чтобы переключиться на тему футбола.  Правильно?





willem81 said:


> Не совсем. Первый собеседник констатирует позитивный факт, чтоб тем самым описать свое хорошее настроение, а второй отвечает, что поводов для радости нет, т.к. его любимая команда проиграла.


По-моему, обе интерпретации вполне возможны. Моя была вторая.

Маленький комментарий: слово "пофиг", на мой взгляд, звучит неуместно грубо для вот такого отвлечённого публичного обсуждения с малознакомыми людьми. Здесь пригодилось бы что-нибудь более нейтральное, вроде "нет дела до погоды".


----------



## Maroseika

Возможно, все несколько проще.
Согласно словарю Ушакова, частица -то выделяет слово, подчеркивая, оттеняя его значение для выражения данной мысли, а в сочетании глагольного сказуемого с инфинитивом того же глагола придает предложению характер уступительного, то есть равносильно конструкции "хотя и..., но/а/да":
«Тягу страшную поднять-то поднял он, да в землю сам ушел по грудь с натуги (...хотя и поднял, да...).» Некрасов.


----------



## learnerr

Не получается. «Сыграть-то сегодня сыграли [в Ярославле], а вот в Москве вчера град пошёл».


----------



## Maroseika

learnerr said:


> Не получается. «Сыграть-то сегодня сыграли [в Ярославле], а вот в Москве вчера град пошёл».



*Родить-то родила (Хотя и родила)*, но вот материнскую заботу о малышке проявлять почему-то не стала."


----------



## learnerr

Что в принципе эти два оборота не эквивалентны, то есть не равносильны, совершенно ясно из примера. Что касается исходной фразы, то и для неё эти два оборота вряд ли равносильны. Оборот с "-то" передаёт другое настроение и другое отношение к ягуару; говорить об эквивалентности с уступительной конструкцией было бы, пожалуй, упрощением — полезным упрощением, особенно если человек, которому о нём сообщают, и сам прекрасно чутьём понимает, каков в действительности передаваемый смысл, и ему надо смыслы только классифицировать, но всё-таки упрощением. Какое отношение к ягуару? Чуть ли не саркастическое. Сначала журналист передаёт факт, вызывающий сдержанное одобрение, а потом эмоционально противопоставляет ему факт, из-за которого над ягуаром хочется смеяться. Насмешка, нарочитая невинность которой (совершенно неизбежная) подчёркнута словом "почему-то".


----------



## Maroseika

Разве такая фраза не применима к человеку? И в этом случае никакой насмешки бы не было. Я, честно говоря, вообще уже забыл, что речь изначально шла о ягуаре. 
Что касается уступительности, то не могу придумать ни одного примера с глагольным сказуемым и инфинитивом того же глагола, в котором их нельзя было бы заменить на сочетание "хотя и" + глагол + а/но/да... А уступительный характер такой конструкции сомнений, наверное, не вызывает. В обоих случаях в первой части называется действие, несмотря на которое произошло действие, указываемое во второй части.
Так что, думаю, толкование Ушакова совершенно точно.


----------



## learnerr

Ну, с человеком смысл вообще был бы какой-то изничтожительно-морализаторский. Оборот "хотя ... но", по моему скромному мнению, был бы нейтральнее. А пример, где заменить нельзя, я привёл в двадцать третьем посте. Копирую: «Сыграть-то сегодня сыграли [в Ярославле], а вот в Москве вчера град пошёл». Глагольное сказуемое на месте, инфинитив этого же глагола тоже на месте. А вот если заменить на "хотя ... но", то несусветица получится. Вы считаете, что-то неправильно?


----------



## Maroseika

Разумеется, получается в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька. Но бузина присутствует и в вашем предложении, ведь на самом деле связи между игрой в Ярославле и градом в Москве нет. Фразы равно абсурдны, но семантически эквивалентны.
 Синтаксическое воплощение уступительной конструкции может быть разным, но семантика одинакова: в одной части предложения называется действие, несмотря на которое произошло действие, называемое  в другой части. Фантастичность причинно-следственной связи между двумя действиями не влияет на уступительный характер такого предложения. Уступительная конструкция выражает несоответствие чего-нибудь имеющимся условиям, а в данном случае мы знаем, что это что-то (игра) и не должно соответствовать условиям (град). Однако это внешнее знание не меняет внутреннего содержания предложения - оно уступительное по содержанию в силу своей синтаксической формы.


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> Разумеется, получается в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька. Но бузина присутствует и в вашем предложении, ведь на самом деле связи между игрой в Ярославле и градом в Москве нет. Фразы равно абсурдны, но семантически эквивалентны.


Первая фраза вовсе не кажется мне абсурдной. Она более чем нормальна, например, если человек хочет сменить тему: заговорить не про Ярославль, потому что Ярославль ему неинтересен, а про Москву. Никакой обязательной причинной связи я в предложении не вижу.


----------



## Colora

Yes, indeed, she brought the cub into this world. However, later on the baby birth didn't bring her maternal instincts into play.


----------

